# Anyone in NJ heard of this trainer?



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Yes- I've heard of him - you must be in my area! I think you drop your dogs off for training with him if I recall correctly. 

I prefer to train them myself and recomend Teresa at the Hungry Puppy. I've only done the puppy class with her and Griff is quite good but I'd like to take him for obedience as well.


----------



## Farbauti (Jan 7, 2009)

Yeah, its a 2 week program and they stay there. Then at the end of the 2 weeks you go and they work with you and the dog. My dad has been telling me to take him there for awhile, but I was being stubborn and said no. So I was taking him to the classes at Petco and while he did good in the classes it's a different story at home. I would much rather train him myself and haven't decided if I am going to send him there or not. I also want to look into other trainers in the area. 

Surprisingly, I know where the Hungry Puppy is! I have never been in there, but drove past it recently.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

: When I took Griff there for Puppy class, Theresa told us that she used to walk her dogs down the street together at a heel. Now Theresa is MAYBE 5'1" tall - her dogs were Newfs, Danes and Mastiffs! I decided right then and there that she was the trainer for us! 

Her classes are in the Spring and Summer so if you're anxious about getting him trained then I guess go with the other guy. It seems to me someone local recomended Dan Gentile as well. Just ask how they train - there's a guy up in Freehold that uses zapper collars and I'm not a fan of those. I don't think Dan uses them though.


----------



## Farbauti (Jan 7, 2009)

I called them today just to see the cost of their program. Before I actually decide where to take him, I definitely want to see the place and find out more about them. I don't like those collars either. My dad figures if he gets zapped, he will learn fast. I don't agree with him and won't use them. 

Thanks for the suggestion though. If I end up having to wait awhile I will look into her classes. I'm not going to rush into picking a trainer. I want to make sure I find one that I am happy with.


----------



## SensationalRoyalGolden (Nov 28, 2009)

It is very important to be involved with your dogs training. If you send them off to get training it is possible that your dog will learn a lot but then not learn that he has to respond the same way to you. 

 Here is a method for phasing out the treats: While standing, start with a treat in your hand and lure your dog into a sit and give him the treat. After he can do this consistently then lure him into a sit give him his treat then take another treat show it to him and then discreetly switch the treat to your other hand and target him (pretending to lure him) with the hand that is empty that he thinks the treat is in. Once he is sitting show him that your hand is empty and have the treat magically appear in the other hand. (Only give him the treat when he is sitting) You can try this same technique with down.
 Another thing you can do is show him a treat and have him due multiple things for one treat. Start with two things then increase the amount of commands, and then vary the amount of commands. (For example. Have him do 2 things for one treat, then 3 things, then 1 thing, then 4, then 3…etc.) 
 If you have someone else that you want to be able to give your dog commands, you should get 4 or more people that can help you with a training game. Have everyone in a circle and have one person at a time call your dog and ask him to sit and give him a treat. The dog should be going in a star type pattern. (The second person across from the first person and the third person across from the first person…etc.) Make sure your dog forms a bond with who ever you want him to be able to take commands from. 
 One thing you should also work on is waiting at doors. Practice at a door to a room before going to the door to the outside. Practice opening and closing the door and not allow the dog out until he is specifically allowed out. When you do start with the main door make sure your dog is on leash.
 If it is a big safety issue you may want to consider getting a fence and not take any chances if your dog is just not as social and responsive as other dogs you have had.


----------



## Farbauti (Jan 7, 2009)

That is one reason I didn't like the idea of sending him away. I want to be involved in his training and have decided to find a different trainer instead. 

Thanks for the idea to phase out treats. At the times we practice the commands, I can have him do sit, down, stay, come, and sit in front of me in a row before he gets a treat (I mix it up, sometimes having him do 1 or 2 things for a treat also). And he has no problem then, but it seems like he has selective hearing the rest of the day when we aren't practicing. 

I have noticed that he will listen to me more than anybody else since I am usually the only one that works with him. My dad has started buying him "special" treats and during the day will have him do different things for them. He is getting more involved in training which is good. When I first brought Loki home, the rest of the family saw him as "my" dog and didn't get as involved as they were with our last dog. 

Our whole back yard is fenced in, and as long as my dad or I am in the backyard, he has plenty of room to run and play. I do have a tie-out in the yard for when me and my dad are at work during the day. He is never left outside alone, but there is a creek behind my house that he will dig under the fence to go swimming in. When my aunt lets him out to go to the bathroom she puts him on the tie-out 
(she is in her 80's and there is no way she could walk him on a leash-he likes to chase the squirrels in the yard). He does pretty good with "wait" at the back door until she clips him, or if I am taking him for a walk he won't step outside until I tell him it's ok to go. It is when he can sneak out the front door and that is the end of it. Trying to catch him was a nightmare. It was as if he had no idea what the words come or stay meant.


----------

